# DOND 1942 Frame and Fork New World



## Vicious Cycle (Mar 9, 2022)

I decided to let my 1942 New World Frame and Fork go. No dents, Step-through style, bare frame. All Fillet brazed except for seat tube /BB joint. This was found in the owners collection at Westminster Schwinn in the '80's

Shipping/ Packing will be set at $30 in lower 48

PM with any questions please.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (May 6, 2022)

Bump, any interest ?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Aug 9, 2022)

Bump,


----------

